# Commercials that rate an immediate FF?



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know this is a *stupid* question to ask on a TiVo forum, but are there any commercials that rate an immediate FF when they come on?

For me its usually when I have a baseball game on and am reading something or otherwise not poised to hit FF through the commercials.

The one that rates an immediate FF from me are any of the "Dear Dr. Z" commercials (Dodge, I think). Annoys the heck out of me.

A close second are Subway commercials with Jon Lovitz.

If I happen to be intently watching a recorded program, nearly all get the FF right away (except the occasional eye candy).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Unfortunately, because I prefer to watch most stuff in HD, I've been watching most stuff live, so that means I don't have the opportunity to fast forward through commercials.

That said, if I could, the AT&T commercials that have been running recently would merit an instant FF. They basically accuse me of being a total moron for actually LIKING cable internet and VoIP. The "operators" they show have this tone in their voice like "Oh, you have VoIP? You poor, deluded soul."


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

The commercial for feminine hygiene products with the pinball...

Of course that's 'cause I'm a guy.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

All except the ones with eye candy, to borrow your phrase. Unless my wife is also watching with me... then I skip all of them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

For me, ones that appear during or between shows...

I have 30-second skip enabled, and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!



It's like they're trying to GIVE you a headache just so you'll want their product.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> 
> It's like they're trying to GIVE you a headache just so you'll want their product.


...and one (dis?)advantage of 30-second skip is that when conversations like this happen, I'm clueless.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yep. I'm lucky enough to have never seen any commercial either. Sounds quite annoying just reading it...


----------



## Tac-D (Jul 2, 2003)

Witness one of the most annoying commercials in recent memory.

Where do I put this again?


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

*Cox Communications*
Trying to sell me "digital telephone" and other crap. I'm already a customer. Leave me alone! There seems to be at least one Cox spot in every break on every channel on their system. They're the most intrusive cable company I've ever had.

*Enzyte*
Those "Bob" commercials make me want to throw something at the TV.

*Any non-Geico cavemen insurance spots*

*Any spot for downloadable ringtones*
Always see these on MTV/MTV2/VH1, as well as Comedy Central and E!

*Local car dealer spots*
Especially ones where the "owner" is the "talent."

*Check-cashing/Payday Loans*
Lets prey on the poor and the uneducated. Great business model. I have more respect for used car salesmen.

*DUI/Personal Injury Lawyers*
"Did you recklessly endanger others because of your own lack of discipline and judgment? Did you leave children without their mother because of your carelessness? It's not your fault and WE can get you off." The best of these spots "star" their clients. Bonus points for that! I have more respect for payday loan businesses.

Live TV is teh suXXor. Just 3 Weeks 'til I get my TiVo back (when the house is done).


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> The one that rates an immediate FF from me are any of the "Dear Dr. Z" commercials (Dodge, I think). Annoys the heck out of me.


I keep hoping that just once, Dr. Z's airbag does not deploy.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

The Mac-PC commercials. Apple has never done a TV commercial I've liked *and* that includes the highly overrated 1984 commercial.


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

There is one for Oil of Olay that begins, "How old am I? I'll never tell..." At which point my daughter yells, "If you aren't going to tell us, why are you talking about it!"


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

ORANGE GLOW  Why must he yell


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Commercials?   They're still airing those things??


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

katbug said:


> Commercials? They're still airing those things??


They're an unfortunate penalty for an avid baseball fan that must watch the games "live"...


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I second the Dr Z spots, way over done.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> They're an unfortunate penalty for an avid baseball fan that must watch the games "live"...


Ahhhh, so that's how they still sucker people into watching them. Quite clever, really!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

billboard_NE said:


> I second the Dr Z spots, way over done.


My first thought was they were trying to rip off the V-dub spots from last year. Sorry Chrysler-Benz (or whatever you're called this week) VW did it first and they did it better.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> *Enzyte*
> Those "Bob" commercials make me want to throw something at the TV.
> *Check-cashing/Payday Loans*
> Lets prey on the poor and the uneducated. Great business model. I have more respect for used car salesmen.


Have you got the "Check into Cash, Check into CASH, CHECK INTO CASH!" ones? Just as annoying as the HEAD-ON commercials. And they make this little √ in the air with their finger each time they say it. Drives me nuts.

I actually like the Enzyte commercials. If you take the attitude that Bob and his friends are a bunch of idiots the commercials are excellent satire. I love all the double-entendres, like the next-door neighbor's garden hose going limp when he sees Bob.

I'm (un?)lucky enough to get to watch TV all day when I'm working (usually leave it on the news channels so I won't get too distracted) and I watch most of it live. So unfortunately I get to see (actually hear) a lot of bad commercials. 

The only commercials I will *never* FF through are the late-night Girls Gone Wild commercials. Even the infomercial is almost soft-core porn.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> All except the ones with eye candy, to borrow your phrase. Unless my wife is also watching with me... then I skip all of them.


+1


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I usually FF through every commercial, only stopping for the Geico caveman spots.
But, now the sasquatch beef jerky commercials are calling my attention.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

This may be a NY specific commercial, but the US Window Factory commercial with the woman outside of the house handing her baby through the window to a fireman *inside* the house while the announcer is screaming his lines ala Crazy Eddie commercial of years gone by !!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh, I thought of one that I used to just HATE...so for anyone in the Eureka, CA area:

*Go see Cal, Go see Cal, Go see Cal! *

Ugh, so obnoxious! It's for cars, but it's more about this nutjob who owns the place.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Bowflex


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Prescription drug ads. They tell you how great the drug is and then they tell you all the sideaffects and tell you not to take it. Why they even shows these since you need to a doctors prescription to get one.

Movie ads. They are getting more annoying by the minute.

Car ads.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Anything from Old Navy.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

BK commericals with the guy in the BK head. The one that the guy wakes up and this dude with a big head smiling at him just creeps me out big time.

The new one with the chickens and french fries bothers me as well.

"Maybe I do want to be a french fry"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> My first thought was they were trying to rip off the V-dub spots from last year. Sorry Chrysler-Benz (or whatever you're called this week) VW did it first and they did it better.


I guess I didn't see any connection between these spots and those, besides the fact that the main character(s) speak with a German accent.

I think that the Ask Dr. Z spots are supposed to be a modern interpretation on the spots with Lee Iacocca - you know, the "If you can find a better car, buy it" spots... the spots are designed to emphasize the fact that Chrysler is now a German-owned company.

I guess the Dr. Z spots don't really bother me in the least.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I flip the channel when Girls Gone Wild commercials are on. (they have half an hour infomercials at 5 AM in the morning on the Comedy channel.)


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

jmoak said:


> Bowflex


Ditech


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The Ford commercial with that screeching American Idol goof. :down: They're almost as bad as the ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?!?!? commercials in terms of aural annoyance.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I believe these are local to Southern CA, but maybe not:

1) Empire Today (Carpet) *HORRIBLE JINGLE*
2) 1-800-CLOSET-WORLD *HORRIBLE JINGLE*

I can't stand either commercial! Argh!!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

atrac said:


> I believe these are local to Southern CA, but maybe not:
> 
> 1) Empire Today (Carpet) *HORRIBLE JINGLE*
> 2) 1-800-CLOSET-WORLD *HORRIBLE JINGLE*
> ...


The first is nationwide, the second one I'm not familiar with, so it might be local or regional.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Truth.com ads

ESPN mobile phone ads

Mtv OVERDRIVE ads that appear in the middle of the program

E.R. ads cuz they make EVERY single ep seem like "_A VERY SPECIAL EPISODE_"


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish (Dec 28, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Mtv OVERDRIVE ads that appear in the middle of the program
> 
> [/I]"


You mean those big banners that come right in the middle of the screen? "You are watching Ren & Stimpy"...Yeah, I know waht I'm watching! Now get that crap off the screen so I can watch it! What's the point of that?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Every single commercial rates an immediate 30 second advance for me.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> My first thought was they were trying to rip off the V-dub spots from last year. Sorry Chrysler-Benz (or whatever you're called this week) VW did it first and they did it better.


I don't think they are going after the same thing at all.

The VW "Un-Pimp My Ride" commercials starred an accomplished actor, with a fake German accent, who attempted to convince young buyers that Volkwagon's cars were already cool and exciting.

The Daimler/Chrysler "Ask Dr. Z" ads star the Chairman of the Board of Daimler/Chrysler, with a real German accent, who is attempting to convince all potential buyers that the merger of these German and American companies has improved the quality of engineering in their cars.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Trim-Spa, Baaaaaaaaaaaaby!

New Dell commercial. And I actually miss the "Dude, you're getting a Dell" guy. Better than the tinkly piano thing they have now.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Forgot to mention the get of out debt commercials and I can't stand that cell phone ad of a monther and daughter arguing in reverse and did I say how much I can't stand movie ads. They are on sometimes every commercial break.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

I vote for "all of the above"!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

All the weight-loss ads, no matter WHO they are from, or what they are selling. All the mortgage and ESPECIALLY the reverse mortgage "loan" ads. The over repeated ads for technical schools and places like Bryman College! I've seen some of those so often I think I might have a few of them memorized.

I skip through almost all commercials anyway.

The sheer volume of self-promotion on stations is getting completely out of hand. I can fit three one hour shows on a single two hour DVD. It is a losing battle for the "them" isn't it. The more commercials they have, the more they will drive the public into skipping through them, and the less revenue they generate, so the more they need to put in. A vicious circle. If they had left fewer commercials of higher quality, we would not have been drawn to items like Tivo to skip them.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Martin Tupper said:


> I don't think they are going after the same thing at all.
> 
> The VW "Un-Pimp My Ride" commercials starred an accomplished actor, with a fake German accent, who attempted to convince young buyers that Volkwagon's cars were already cool and exciting.
> 
> The Daimler/Chrysler "Ask Dr. Z" ads star the Chairman of the Board of Daimler/Chrysler, with a real German accent, who is attempting to convince all potential buyers that the merger of these German and American companies has improved the quality of engineering in their cars.


I'm sure you're right. Like I said, it was my "first thought". I never actually watched one of the Dr. Z commercials all the way through so I guess I made an unfair judgement. Sorry Dr. Z!

Now speaking of the Geico commercials, they've got a new one with the guy who does a lot of the movie trailers, Don LaFontaine. It's hilarious, best one yet! (Here is a supposed link to it, but it seems to not be working anymore. Link)


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> snip...Now speaking of the Geico commercials, they've got a new one with the guy who does a lot of the movie trailers, Don LaFontaine. It's hilarious, best one yet! (Here is a supposed link to it, but it seems to not be working anymore. Link)


However the Geico with Burt Bacharach is down right sad. They make him appear retarded or something ?


----------



## Jerkymom (Apr 11, 2005)

Lindsay Wagner's sleep number beds. Arrrrrrggghhhh! :down:


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

What an odd thread to read for a serial 30-sec-skip user. Only two of the commercials mentioned even ring a bell:

Apple vs. PC (I think I saw it on the Apple website)
Dr. Z (I don't know why I saw one with this guy, but I did).

Oh, and Empire Carpet, but that's from the 80's when it I saw it on WGN Superstation on the "Leadoff Man" and "10th Inning Show" during Cubs games. "588-2300. Empire!"


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I think the better question would be "What commercials do you stop fast-forwarding for?" Even the geico caveman commercial is getting old. 

Since getting an HD-DVR, I have spent most of my time in the premium channels. The "commercials" for "Weeds" gets an automatic FF from me.

As an Apple user, I stop for the Apple commercials.


----------



## MijtheMage (Aug 14, 2006)

Pretty much any Bud Lite commercial drives me crazy even when I see it for the 2 seconds before hitting FF. I don't get them, because to me they're saying that if you drink Bud Lite you turn into a brainless moron.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay, so you object to truth in advertising?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> ORANGE GLOW  Why must he yell


+1! I think he believes if he yells loud enough the stains will flee in terror! 

Also +1 for Head-On! How do you use it? TELL US! And now they have another product you can apply "wherever it hurts!" And they repeat that ad nauseum! 

How about digger the dermatophytye? (For Lamisil) That little bugger creeps me out big time! GROSS! :down: :down:


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

LoadStar said:



> Unfortunately, because I prefer to watch most stuff in HD, I've been watching most stuff live, so that means I don't have the opportunity to fast forward through commercials.
> 
> That said, if I could, the AT&T commercials that have been running recently would merit an instant FF. They basically accuse me of being a total moron for actually LIKING cable internet and VoIP. The "operators" they show have this tone in their voice like "Oh, you have VoIP? You poor, deluded soul."


I'm sure you are waiting for an HD TiVo, but have you considered your cable companies DVR, assuming you have cable TV since you have cable internet. Mine is only $8.95 a month and well worth it. For the first couple of months I had HD I had no DVR. Painful.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mabes said:


> I'm sure you are waiting for an HD TiVo, but have you considered your cable companies DVR, assuming you have cable TV since you have cable internet. Mine is only $8.95 a month and well worth it. For the first couple of months I had HD I had no DVR. Painful.


Since I posted, I did end up getting the cable co DVR, since I found out that getting the DVR actually got me a discount on other services I was already using. As a result, it was only about an extra dollar or two a month for the DVR service.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Now speaking of the Geico commercials, they've got a new one with the guy who does a lot of the movie trailers, Don LaFontaine. It's hilarious, best one yet! (Here is a supposed link to it, but it seems to not be working anymore. Link)


If you're a Don LaFontaine fan, watch the trailer for Jerry Seinfeld's "Comedian". Probably better than the film itself.

http://www.miramax.com/comedian/

Greg


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

What, no love for "HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!!!!"

Oddly enough, the stuff works for me at least. I will try anything to rid myself of headaches though.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> I flip the channel when Girls Gone Wild commercials are on. (they have half an hour infomercials at 5 AM in the morning on the Comedy channel.)


Does that mean that you flip the channel to Comedy Central at 5 AM?


----------



## TiVoCrastinator (Jul 30, 2006)

darthrsg said:


> What, no love for "HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!!!!"
> 
> Oddly enough, the stuff works for me at least. I will try anything to rid myself of headaches though.


I actually don't think that commerical is so annoying. I kind of like it- short and to the point. Way better than the "Laugh Pack" ads constantly playing by FOX to announce all the rerun sitcoms they're going to air.


----------



## mykittykat88 (May 24, 2003)

That Room Store lady is sooooo annoying! And I think I've found her male counterpart - think it's some kind of mattress ad. Some chunky guy keeps trying to look like he works for the company. The salesman looks like the male equivalent of the Room Store lady.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

TiVoCrastinator said:


> I actually don't think that commerical is so annoying. I kind of like it- short and to the point. Way better than the "Laugh Pack" ads constantly playing by FOX to announce all the rerun sitcoms they're going to air.


The thing that makes that commercial annoying for me is that it does not tell you what it's for! Is it to prevent acne? Does it smooth wrinkles? WHAT?! It leaves you to assume that it is for headaches. I hate any commercial that doesn't tell me what the product is.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Uh... all of them? Seriously, why would I watch commercials?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

mykittykat88 said:


> That Room Store lady is sooooo annoying! And I think I've found her male counterpart - think it's some kind of mattress ad. Some chunky guy keeps trying to look like he works for the company. The salesman looks like the male equivalent of the Room Store lady.


They're #3 and 4 on my list.

My #1 annoying is the new iced tea commerical for McDonald's with the granny hiding the cups in the kitchen.

#2 is the Eastern Motors commercials (radio too). I think they're local though.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

katbug said:


> Oh, I thought of one that I used to just HATE...so for anyone in the Eureka, CA area:
> 
> *Go see Cal, Go see Cal, Go see Cal! *
> 
> Ugh, so obnoxious! It's for cars, but it's more about this nutjob who owns the place.


I remember those! Cal Worthington or something like that.

They were so bad, they were almost good. Almost.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Uh... all of them? Seriously, why would I watch commercials?


Yeah, I don't get the thread at all. It should be "which (precious few) commercials WILL you watch, even though you own a TiVo?"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, I still watch many things live, even though I have a DVR. I'm not going to go out of my way to record something when I can watch it live. The DVR just gives me the flexibility not to HAVE to watch it live.

Anyway, it's not a commercial that makes me FF, but the Select Comfort ads with Lindsey Wagner confuse me. Did they go out of their way to find a spokesperson claiming the bed gives a "restful night's sleep" -- who looks like they haven't had a "restful night's sleep" in about 10 years? I'm sorry, I know she's aging (as are we all) but she seriously looks like she hasn't slept in weeks, and here's she's trying to convince the rest of us of the magic of this bed.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> Commercials that rate an immediate FF?


All of them. Who has time to watch commercials?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

If I'm watching delayed, I FF past all of them. If I glimpse something that looks good, I might watch it, but I can't remember the last time that happened.

If I'm watching live, there is a long list of ads that force me to hit the pause button so I don't have to see/hear anymore and can skip past after they're over. Prescription drugs, cars, ads for sitcoms are at the top of my "Get the h*ll off my TV!!" list.


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and one (dis?)advantage of 30-second skip is that when conversations like this happen, I'm clueless.


No more clueless than anyone else. The text he quoted is the entire dialogue of the commercial. They don't even tell you WHY you should apply HEAD ON DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

All ads for political candidates are pretty annoying.

I get a chuckle out of a current one featuring our Congressman, in his car, driving down the road, talking to us about all the things he's done for the district ... ... and he's not wearing a seat belt.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know I may get bannished for resurecting this thread, but the CitiCorp ads with that "Rewarding - very, very, very rewarding" guy are almost as annoying as the "Dear Dr. Z" ads used to be.

What market is targeted with this ad???


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Anotther vote for all of them! Except the political ones -- I will watch those.


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

The "This is our country" Chevy ad. It may be the most annoying ad due to it being played every commercial break during football games. Also, Ford commercials with the singing cowboy retard. All commercials with country music really.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Bryman College ads are particularily bad, I think they are on WPIX. Anybody living in this part of Canada probably hates the Alarmforce ads with two way voice communication. I'd like to break into Joel Matlin's house and pistolwhip that beotch......


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Any commercial with a volume level higher than the volume of the program I'm watching


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

classicX said:


> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!


I have been patiently waiting for the inevitable commercial from Pfizer (makers of Viagra) which might go like this:
HARD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the FORESKIN!
HARD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the FORESKIN!
HARD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the FORESKIN!
 
Can I say that here?


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

darthrsg said:


> Oddly enough, the stuff works for me at least. I will try anything to rid myself of headaches though.


Read the Wiki article about it.

"Chemical analysis has shown that the product consists almost entirely of wax. The two listed active ingredients, white bryony (a type of vine) and potassium dichromate, are diluted to .000001 PPM and 1 PPM respectively.[2] This amount of dilution is so great that the product is arguably a placebo.[3]"

The reason they don't tell you what it does in the ads is beacuse they were forced to remove any references to it being for headaches because it's been proven not to work.

James Randi, lifelong debunker, has also examined it.


----------



## Sinuralan (Dec 27, 2001)

The Chase "Freedom" Rewards card ads... they have some guy with a horrible strained voice that sounds like a dying ostrich singing "freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, to do what I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaant". Anytime I hear that one coming on I scramble for the remote.


----------



## newswatcher (Apr 9, 2004)

Those commercials with the John Mellencamp song....sorry but after about 15-times it really wears on you, i.e. I am sick of it. If I have to hear it again I just may go bonkers! I had to watch it last night at my brother's once again, and now the sponsor it crediting JM duriing the song (geez that took a while). Plonk!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

The cost of Drugs, and the Sue everyone mentality is the worst, so I'd have to say Legal and Drug Ad's. are what I FF thru.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sinuralan said:


> The Chase "Freedom" Rewards card ads... they have some guy with a horrible strained voice that sounds like a dying ostrich singing "freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, to do what I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaant". Anytime I hear that one coming on I scramble for the remote.


+1


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

The Oil of Olay (or is it Dove?) ad where the woman wears a human skin dress? Ewwwwwwww, what a creepy image. Reminds me of Hannibel Lechter in Silence of the Lambs or human skin products from the Nazis. 

The point seems to be that if she uses the moisturing product, she won't have to walk around in a dress of dried human skin.

They also have it in a print ad.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

classicX said:


> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!
> HEAD ON! Apply DIRECTLY to the forehead!


Well, at least they don't make a hemorrhoid treatment and tell us over and over again where to apply it. 

--Debbie


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

(smeeking) I haven't watched a commercial in four years since I got a Tivo.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

While one of the best reasons for Tivo and other DVRs/PVRs is to avoid commercials, I think there is some artistic and or at least humorous value to some of them (IMHO).

Even now, I miss the original Geico caveman spot. I would stop on it today if I saw it. The new ones are ok, but the first is a classic. But usually, if I am watching live I will like a previous poster pause and wait. If something catches my eye, they are the lucky ones that get me to watch. I may even remember their product. 

Another thing about the HEAD ON spots. They work! We have devoted much bandwidth to it and now even those that haven't watched a commercial in 4 years know about it. That's really what most commercials are supposed to do: Create Brand Recognition.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont have regular TV at home. I'm at my dad's for the holidays and have really enjoyed the Kia "Sound of Music" commercials. I dunno, its catchy.

If I could skip ahead, I'd skip the GGW, Enzyte, and Sheraton "We Belong Together" ads.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

So did anybody here catch the "Funniest Commercials of 2006" ? And if so, do you TiVO past the commercials?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hm... didn't head on used to say it was for headaches or is it just cleverly implied?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

The toyota year end clearance commercials are just stupid.


----------



## newcal (Dec 27, 2006)

So I must be stupid, a newbie or both: I had read and heard from friends that you could record programs with Tivo while skipping commercials....i.e. you will never see commercials again....then as I tried to use my Tivo box I realized that all of this is really smoke and mirrors....I realized you actually have to FF through commercials even as you use the 30 s skip. This whole thing is totally LAME! I don't want to ever see Bob or Geico cavement or any other Lawer office commercial! Ever EVER!! Obviously Tivo does not get you there. It is a lame attempt at controlling your recordings with a hypocritical hack called the 30 second skip! Forget it! Maybe one day we will really have freedom of choice....not today!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

ReplayTV tried that and got sued.

The answer to the question IMo, is All of them.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I still have the "Happy Honda-Days" song playing in my head. That may be from the radio, though. I don't remember.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

newcal said:


> So I must be stupid, a newbie or both: I had read and heard from friends that you could record programs with Tivo while skipping commercials....i.e. you will never see commercials again....


What you had read, or heard from your friends, is wrong. TiVo has never been able to record without catching the commercials, too. But it does give you a couple of ways to get past them without having to sit through them.

Nobody could afford TV that would never have ANY commercials - just ain't happenin'.


----------



## treyj (May 13, 2002)

While we usually FF over all commercials, I actually like to stop for movie previews for movies I'm excited about. If I'm alone, it's hard to FF over GGW.  I find it sad when a company sees that one of their commercials is well-received and they go CRAZY with it. Geiko is borderline; those ads are all pretty good and they've only done a few. But I have HAD IT with the Chik-Fil-A cows and with Aflac's duck. The "what's up" beer ads went a little far, but the new one with the rubber floor is incredibly funny to me. Especially the final comment "Maybe not..." after one guy says "That's bad!" as the dog bounces out of the room.

Has anyone ever actually rewound and watched a commercial again?


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Any kids toys or otherwise comercials aimed at kids, all PSAs, all Girls gone wild, anything with Wilford Brimley in it, any Rascal Scooter Comercials, any Jesica Simpson pimple ads, Floam, all records compilation ads (especially the religious ones), all political ads.....FF button is about had it...


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh my G-d, If I hear that damned KiaFest commercial to the Sound of Music one more time, I'm going to go to the ad agency where they created it and kick everyone in the gonads (even if they don't have any). That HAS to be the most annoying piece of crap I've heard / seen in a long time

whew...I almost feel better now


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

There is a Cheerios commercial airing with some kids jumping into a giant bowl of cereal and then floating on the pieces. A giant mother looks over the side of the bowl with a knowing smile. Some cheesy "Folk" sounding song is playing.

Worst commercial ever. Really really cheap effects and it's so corny I want to vomit.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Jesda said:


> I dont have regular TV at home. I'm at my dad's for the holidays and have really enjoyed the Kia "Sound of Music" commercials. I dunno, its catchy.
> 
> If I could skip ahead, I'd skip the GGW, Enzyte, and Sheraton "We Belong Together" ads.


+1 on the Sheraton commercials.

The Bob's furniture ones are getting worse, if that's possible.. now they use Bob, that lady and someone from a local store... you can tell that they aren't even really in the same place, must have been taped at different times, because Bob gets up and moves to another seat, by the local guy doesn't even look at him, just looks straight ahead.

MTV is the worst channel for commercials.. it's bad enough watching them, but when they play the same ones over and over and over and over again... I guess it's the same with USA.. how many times can USA ask me if Monk will be any different in color and black and white??


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Jesda said:


> I dont have regular TV at home.


Do you bit torrant everything then? You are always making comments about shows, so you are watching them somehow.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I've got two big ones that nobody has mentioned.

The Boost and Amp'd mobile phone ads. Also the Virgin Mobile ads. Actually every single pre-paid mobile phone ad. The other ones aren't really good, but nothing irritates me more than the phony forced urban feel of the Boost and Amp'd mobile commercials.

The other one may be DirecTV only. It's the stupid Jessica Simpson one where they take her scene from Dukes of Hazard and turn it into a DirecTV commercial. A big reason for my hatred of it is that it's on more often than the GGW commercials, since it seems to be on every freakin' channel.

I usually fast forward, or at the very least change tuners, whenever a commercial comes on. But sometimes, especially if I'm watching something live like a football game and something else is recording on another channel, I'll watch them. There are still a couple out there every once in a while that are well done and maybe even a little informative. And to answer someone's earlier question, the only commercials I rewind to watch again are movie previews.


----------



## Splitsec (Jan 24, 2004)

Commercials? Can't say we have watched any that weren't for a movie we were thinking about seeing, but with the 30 second skip we miss most of those as well, a small price to pay to save 20 minutes for every hour of tv watched that we would otherwise never get back. That way we are only wasting 40 minutes of our lives.


----------



## porieux (Oct 15, 2005)

There is no such thing as a commercial which does not get an immediate FF.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Not true. There are many I don't FF.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't remember if it's Kia or Hundai, but the one with the idiots in white shirts running around
the showroom singing to the Sound of Music. Down right embarrassing for the brand , whichever it is.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Chevy commercials where they are playing "This is My Country". I want to shoot myself or move to Canada when I see those.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

All right, who on here revived this thread then apparently deleted their comment - I just read through all 4 pages and come to see the final comment is from 2007, but it had been near the top of the queue so SOMEONE made a recent post 

Anyway, agreed about a better question being which commercials DON'T you FF - don't know if this counts fully but occasionally if I see a new funny ad on live TV I'll go back and rewind it, knowing full well that I'll probably see it 852,734 times in the future  

Actually there was one exception to that - maybe 8-10 years ago there was an ad for a fast food restaurant, I believe Wendy's but it might have been a different one, which had an old time song that included the line "the chicken is just a bird" - seriously lol'd at it but didn't bother to rewind it to get the full effect, and subsequently never saw it again


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There's been a lot of spamming of very old threads lately where the spammer revives the thread and gets reported and the offending post gets deleted. I'm guessing that's what happened here.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> All except the ones with eye candy, to borrow your phrase. Unless my wife is also watching with me... then I skip all of them.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> There's been a lot of spamming of very old threads lately where the spammer revives the thread and gets reported and the offending post gets deleted. I'm guessing that's what happened here.


Just lock any posts that don't get a response after 30 days then no my bumping of threads. I to hate it when I read a post an it is a old one from last decade. If you really want to post something then just create a new topic. :down:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

reddice said:


> Just lock any posts that don't get a response after 30 days then no my bumping of threads. I to hate it when I read a post an it is a old one from last decade. If you really want to post something then just create a new topic. :down:


I think that 30 days is probably too soon. A lot of people save up shows on their Tivo and watch them later. Six months would probably be more appropriate.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am really tired of those slippers with the animal faces on them. I only watch movie trailers and there are some beautiful commercials out there. I cannot remember which hard liquor uses very watchable ads.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

There's a "U-Verse" ad that wasn't too bad - the first time. It probably wasn't even that bad the 500th time. But now that it's been shown hundreds of thousands of times, it's a big ARRGGGHHHH for me!!!


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Currently? That quite annoying Wal Mart Cyber Monday Hand Cramp. Nat Geo has been running twice every commercial break all weekend.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

The Target Black Friday/Christmas shopping ads. Hate them.

And the Kit-Kat commercials. All of them. Listening to someone crunch a piece of candy doesn't make me want to buy it.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it's Tanger Ale, the one with the woman in the reverb toned voice that repeatedly says "go to" the change in tones of the voices annoys me.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

allan said:


> There's a "U-Verse" ad that wasn't too bad - the first time. It probably wasn't even that bad the 500th time. But now that it's been shown hundreds of thousands of times, it's a big ARRGGGHHHH for me!!!


Certainly over playing ads can turn almost any ad into an annoying one.

In my area we were getting a ton of food stamp ads, more frequency than any other specific ad I think I've ever seen. In California it's called Cal Fresh, so it would be different in other states. I'm curious if those outside CA were getting similar frequency. We're not getting them now, but for a couple of months they were all over TV and the radio.

On the positive side, I like the Jameson Whiskey ads, like the Hawk of Ackle, and I don't even drink.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Almost all of them, but the worst are the endless ads for "male enhancement" products, and the worst of those are for Cialis, with the stupid dual bathtubs, and the awful, awful music. Nothing gets me hitting the skip button faster than that music.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Unfortunately, because I prefer to watch most stuff in HD, I've been watching most stuff live, so that means I don't have the opportunity to fast forward through commercials.
> 
> That said, if I could, the AT&T commercials that have been running recently would merit an instant FF. They basically accuse me of being a total moron for actually LIKING cable internet and VoIP. The "operators" they show have this tone in their voice like "Oh, you have VoIP? You poor, deluded soul."


I read this and I was all like, WTF why do you have to watch live to watch in HD, then I looked at the date, freaking 2006 tech throwback.

Back when we watched good HD over antennae and the DVRs that could do HD were very limited. LOL

I have an old TIVO HR10-250 sitting in my basement if anyone wants to buy it........


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Sonic drive in commercials, nothing repulses me more. (the two weirdos sitting in the car)


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Sonic drive in commercials, nothing repulses me more. (the two weirdos sitting in the car)


Heh. I don't mind those guys. They make me chuckle.

As for immediate skip, the amazing array of class action settlement attorney ads for every drug known to man annoy me to no end.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

free credit report dot com


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

As I said in this post years ago DTC prescription drug ads & movie trailer ads are the worst.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I get perplexed and annoyed by the ads for one of the cable companies that has the family getting interrupted by pop-up warnings about recording conflicts on their DVR. 

The new Wendy's girl is really annoying too.

Acura's commercial with Dr. Phil are also FF-worthy.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Apple commercials..

iPhone, iPod, iPad, Mac.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

one, two, Kalamazoo.....five, six, west Phoenix...

Absolutely awful.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Apple commercials..
> 
> iPhone, iPod, iPad, Mac.


I agree-except I LOVE the new commercial for the iPad mini with the iPad and iPad mini, both using the piano apps, playing a duet of "Heart and Soul."  Reminds me of "Big."  Love that movie! :up::up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> one, two, Kalamazoo.....five, six, west Phoenix...
> 
> Absolutely awful.


Truth.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I find what I call "cheap" commercials annoying. These are for cheap low quaity products such as Chia pets or those dumb kids slippers with animal faces on them. I enjoy movie trailers if they are not for the same movie over and over again.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com, pcmatic.com,


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am getting really tired of those Uverse commercials where the kids are touting the wireless receivers. I just want to reach through the TV and ring their necks.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been catching up on a lot of shows I recorded over the past few months and now I have to go through all those damned political ads again. It was bad enough before the election, now it's just excruciating...


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

zalusky said:


> I am getting really tired of those Uverse commercials where the kids are touting the wireless receivers. I just want to reach through the TV and ring their necks.


OMG! I love those commercials, they are hilarious-yes, the kids are annoying, but my niece and nephew say things like that, so I LOL every time!
"He's only 14 and 1/2, he doesn't have back problems..."
"You kids today are soft"
BA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

The Gap(?) ones that reunited the *Christmas Vacation* family are both amusing and creepy.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

So tired of the disfunctional family trying to live with scheduling conflicts on the DVR.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Alfer said:


> The Gap(?) ones that reunited the *Christmas Vacation* family are both amusing and creepy.


Old Navy. And yeah, they made me chuckle. "Audrey? Russ? Other Audrey? Euro Rusty?"


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

There's one - I think it's only in California - that almost always gets an immediate mute from me; the audio is a Hispanic 18-year-old and his mother, and the boy tells the mother that he's not going to college as he was offered a job, but the mother insists that he go to college, while the video shows the boy 10-15 years from now, alternating between having some menial job (a mechanic, I think) and living in a low-end-of-the-market home when he is talking, and being a doctor in an upper-middle-class home when the mother is talking.

What I would like to see is the next step:
"Okay, Mom, you've talked me into it - I'll go to college."
"Have you decided on your degree?"
"Yes - Pre-Med."
"Do your father and I look like we can afford to put you through college and medical school?"


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, never saw the college one. what are they trying to sell?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Time Warner Cable.

Sure, they change the content of the video from time to time, but it's always the same stupid music. 
It's become fingernails on a chalkboard.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jradosh said:


> So tired of the disfunctional family trying to live with scheduling conflicts on the DVR.


I don't think I've actually seen the whole commercial, but the following one is funny -- (I think for UVerse?) where the one LITTLE KID (very young, I can't judge ages well) is talking to the kid's even younger sibling about (paraphrase) "how hard we had it, we only had 2 tuners if we were lucky"

(See, even when I think a commercial is funny, I usually skip it.. Though due to too-slow-commercial-skippers at a friend's house, I usually end up seeing commercials at least once.)


----------

